# charplaner !



## Meremox (25. Juni 2008)

Mal ne Frage zum charplaner @buffed Team !!!! 

Wann gedenkt ihr den mal upzudaten ? Insbesondere denke ich da an S4 , ich hoffe doch das das ein bisschen schneller geht als mit der Epischen Insignie btw is die immer noch nicht drinne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (25. Juni 2008)

war da mal nich was mitm anderen forum? bin zwar grad nich sicher aber, "fc"?


----------



## Meremox (25. Juni 2008)

Crystania schrieb:


> war da mal nich was mitm anderen forum? bin zwar grad nich sicher aber, "fc"?



Hmmm "fc" ? ne ka glaube net oder ^^


----------



## Tharion der Taure (25. Juni 2008)

Warum nicht einfach eine PM oder Mail an einen Verantwortlichen? Verglichen mit einem Fred im Forum ist das viel effektiver.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (26. Juni 2008)

http://www.chardev.org/


----------

